# Amazon Packing Slips?



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had received a packing slip in the box for each shipment I'd received from Amazon until this week when I received a box with an electric toothbrush, extra package of brushes for it and a music CD.  The Philips Sonicare toothbrush is going to be a Christmas gift for my brother and I would have given him the slip in case he doesn't like it and wants to return it.  (He probably will be fine with it though).  Has anyone noticed that they aren't receiving a packing slip any more?  I realize that if I want to return something that I need to go online and print a shipping label.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm....hadn't thought about it...can't remember the shipment hubby got.  But I know I had to go online to generate a return the last time I did that--thought it had been that way for awhile.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sometimes I get a packing slip, but mostly I don't.  Can't figure out rhyme or reason why I do or don't.  It's been going on for a long time.  Year?  Two years?  Longer?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you mark something as a gift, I think you get a slip with return information but no price.. I've ordered a variety of things lately for us/the house and don't recall getting slips. But, I can always print one, as you say.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am guessing since you didn't click gift you would have to return it anyway.


----------



## PurplePanda999 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have received a number of shipments and noticed the same thing - no shipping slips.


----------

